# Sadzīves tehnika >  Salena 219 remonts

## Ints

Labdien!
Vai kāds var pateikt, kur atrast šī radiouztvērēja principiālo shēmu?
Salikts uz TEA5710 mikroshēmas Kandavas radiorūpnīcā. Defekts- neiet FM diapazons.
Googles tante klusē.
Paldies!
http://vef-rrr.ucoz.ru/index/radiote...lena_219/0-222

----------


## AndrisZ

Skaties TEA5710 datulapā. Gan jau var tāpat izpīpēt. Nau tā salena tik sarežģīta.

----------


## abergs

> Defekts- neiet FM diapazons.


 Ja FM diapazons kā linkā - tur šķiet vairs nekas neraida. Jāpārskaņo uz 88-108 MHz.

----------


## Ints

Tur shēma stipri savādāka. Būs vien jāimprovizē, kaut gan lielas aizdomas, ka mikrene vainīga.
Diapazons tika pārskaņots jau sensen atpakaļ.

----------

